# 2006 Rubicon on 33's



## 2006Rubi

Hey everyone,
Learning allot on this site thanks for sharing your knowledge. Very interested in adding a V-plow to my jeep but am realizing new might be out of my price range. I am finding some older fisher/boss V-plows for short money but they are in the 800-1000 LB range. Anyone mod a larger plow to fit their jeep? Thinking about cutting down a 8ft plow to a 6.5ft and possibly trimming weight elsewhere. I lack experience most of you have so any advice would be much appreciated. I have plenty of skills fabricating but limited plowing knowledge. Also if anyone wants to sell me a smaller v plow for short money that needs some TLC that would be great too! 
-Pat


----------



## info4tim

Wouldn't use older v plows on our TJs Too heavy. I just upgraded my 6.5' Meyer straight board (only) to 7' all new brackets positioned to fit old frame. Even 7.5' too heavy. 7' allows tires to stay on plowed snow at full angle now. And don't add wings (if you can find them) just adds to weight! want bigger/fancier plow, get a FS pickup+. Happier all around. Good luck.


----------



## 2006Rubi

Seems like from what I have read 650LBs is about the cutoff for a tj?


----------



## info4tim

Wouldn't go much bigger overall. suspension, etc just won't like it long term!


----------



## 2006Rubi

I decided to go a different route due to budget. Sorry for all the questions here I lack experience. My work has a 7.5' fisher HT (MM2) that I can use for the winter assuming I plow their lot which works out pretty awesome as I need some more experience before I get into this. 

I know I need the 7163-1 push plates which run about $500 online but I am looking for used. The truck they plow with has a 3-Port Isolation module and a fish stik controller. This is where I get a little lost. 

Can someone point me in the right direction as to what wiring I will need to hook up to the plow as is? There is an 11 pin plug for the lighting and a 4 pin plug for the plow hydraulics which is 2 heavy gauge pins and 2 smaller pins. I have experience wiring so if splicing is needed I can handle that. 

I am on a 2.5" lift and 33"s so am quite a bit over stock height, will this be an issue without modifying the plow? 

Since I am on 33's I may regear or just buy 31" snow tires for the winter.
I want to upgrade my brakes especially if I stay on 33"s 

I will add air shocks to front and rear and counterweight to the back as suggested by plowmeister. Will skip on the bigger alternator for now since I likely wont get that much work but hopefully that's not the case. Any other suggestions would be awesome, or just point me to threads I may have missed.. Tons of info on here thanks!


----------



## dieselss

Alternator before the upgraded brakes.


----------



## info4tim

Ok good. Copy/paste your last into the Fisher Plow equip area of this site. Youll get connect help there. Ive run Meyer for 30+ yrs no help here. And yes, you'll have to mod plow frame for your lift. Must have horiz part of plow frame LEVEL with ground. Dont let Anyone tell you different! Youll break stuff otherwise. And I use 31s Goodyear Duratracs..absolute monsters for plowing. Anything bigger will ride you up on top of snow. You want tires On pavement when plowing. Good luck.


----------



## info4tim

And without xtra incandescent lighting, etc. in shape stock elect/charging system is fine these days for plowing. Maybe up batt. to hi CCA unit.


----------



## 2006Rubi

info4tim said:


> Ok good. Copy/paste your last into the Fisher Plow equip area of this site. Youll get connect help there. Ive run Meyer for 30+ yrs no help here. And yes, you'll have to mod plow frame for your lift. Must have horiz part of plow frame LEVEL with ground. Dont let Anyone tell you different! Youll break stuff otherwise. And I use 31s Goodyear Duratracs..absolute monsters for plowing. Anything bigger will ride you up on top of snow. You want tires On pavement when plowing. Good luck.


Thanks I will post the electrical question there. I think dropping down to 31s will be easiest/cheapest for this season thanks for that tip. Is there any how to's on modding the plow? Pictures would be great, I have seen some but there is always someone saying that's not the correct way to do it.


----------



## info4tim

To mod plow to fit, take to good welding shop that knows plows.


----------



## 2006Rubi

info4tim said:


> To mod plow to fit, take to good welding shop that knows plows.


In the past I was a certified welder and decent fabricator so I think this is something I could handle with a bit more understanding of what needs to be done. Just trying to save some $ and I can spend some extra time beefing the thing up so I would prefer to do it. Pictures would be sweet. Is the modification shown here acceptable? Is there a more ideal way to do this, seems like it will work just looking for some more options/opinions. Thanks!


----------



## info4tim

Yes, as long as All horiz pieces are Level with ground when plow assem is On ground with no binding, press in any direction your good. Dont have pics now as mine is still winterized. Besides, it's a Meyer.


----------



## theplowmeister

info4tim said:


> Yes, as long as All horiz pieces are Level with ground when plow assem is On ground with no binding, press in any direction your good. Dont have pics now as mine is still winterized. Besides, it's a Meyer.


NO its not! you need to lower the truck side mount so the mount holes are the right height for the plow.


----------



## info4tim

Yes, to effect that level, obviously both parts (plow and jeep frame) need to be correct. Thats why i noted take to shop that knows plows. They would have known that.


----------



## 2006Rubi

theplowmeister said:


> NO its not! you need to lower the truck side mount so the mount holes are the right height for the plow.


Hey any chance I can get a little bit more of an explanation on this? I attached a picture of what I think you are talking about but don't exactly have the cash to do this twice so wanted to double check. Pretty crappy drawing but I think you can get the jist.

From stork in CA I am in for $900 with used mount and electrical. Seems like an OK deal unless something pops up on craigslist il prob take it next paycheck. They also suggested getting a taller cutting blade on the plow to help offset the height difference. Anyone try this? Seems like a good move so I am not cantilevering the truck side mount that bad.


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm no engineer. But the more you increase that distance, the more the force will be increased on the vehicle frame. Just my thinking, looking at what you are trying to do.


----------



## theplowmeister

Your both right. I used a fisher plow (straight blade upper A-frame mount holes) and with 4 1/2 lift I used 31 blizzak snow tires, I also have 4.56:1 gears. I can use the stock mount. and all lines up proper. If you lower the truck side too far you will have to brace the jeep frame from the extra twisting the lower mount will make. If you raise the plow side mount... just suppose you lifted the plow side mount 6 feet every time you tryd to push snow the plow would just fold under the jeep. yes your only talking 6" but that will cause the plow to trip easier will cause the jeep to rise up the harder you push, lightening the front end. 

I can tell you plowing with 33" will be tuff on the clutch/tranny unless you use low range and low range will be stupid slow with the 4:1 transfercase of the rubicon. 

How much plowing you going to do?


----------



## 2006Rubi

theplowmeister said:


> Your both right. I used a fisher plow (straight blade upper A-frame mount holes) and with 4 1/2 lift I used 31 blizzak snow tires, I also have 4.56:1 gears. I can use the stock mount. and all lines up proper. If you lower the truck side too far you will have to brace the jeep frame from the extra twisting the lower mount will make. If you raise the plow side mount... just suppose you lifted the plow side mount 6 feet every time you tryd to push snow the plow would just fold under the jeep. yes your only talking 6" but that will cause the plow to trip easier will cause the jeep to rise up the harder you push, lightening the front end.
> 
> I can tell you plowing with 33" will be tuff on the clutch/tranny unless you use low range and low range will be stupid slow with the 4:1 transfercase of the rubicon.
> 
> How much plowing you going to do?


I for sure have 6 residential accounts around Boston from my buddy which seems like a good start, plus my works parking lot.

I am currently pricing out 31" snow tires so I hopefully wont be on 33s for the winter which would make everything allot easier. Hopefully I can get everything to line up without mods as you did with the 4.5" lift.

I am trying to find some MA763 air shocks but the shocks I have in there now are 22.36" ext and 13.19" compressed which is a bit out of spec plus they are hard to find. I've read your previous post about finding air shocks but still having issues. Any help would be appreciated, I am going to call Dirk at DPG who sold me my lift, hopefully he can help me out finding the correct air shocks.

Missed a deal on push plates this weekend by like 2 hours on craigslist, would have saved a solid 150$ hopefully another set pops up soon I am itching to get things moving


----------



## 2006Rubi

Ordered the Gabriel 49216 (front) and 49226 (rear). Waiting another week or so to order the push plates and electrical. Should start installing stuff end of the month if all goes well.


----------



## theplowmeister

Thumbs Up


----------



## 2006Rubi

So decided to do the alternator because It seems like I will be needing it after reading through a few more of plowmeisters posts. Searching around the wranglerforum I found a bunch of threads detailing how its done. Push plates and wiring are going to be ordered from storks next week for around $900

This thread around page 3 has some good info from an electrical engineer so id check it out.

http://www.wranglerforum.com/f282/160-amp-durango-conversion-74732-3.html

Replacing alt/battery/ground wiring with 2 gauge (aka the "big three upgrade") using marine grade wire I have kicking around. I will be adding a 160 Amp fuse instead of a fuseable link to protect the alt from burning up in the event of a short.

Going with this alternator new although it seems easy enough to find used so may poke around a bit before I order it. I think any of the 01-06 durangos with the 4.7L will fit just make sure it is externally regulated (for my 06 anyways)

RAY 2139471
https://www.napaonline.com/en/p/RSE2139471


----------



## 2006Rubi

Air shocks/160Amp alternator have arrived but I have been traveling a bunch for work so not going to be able to start for another week or so. Found an old air tank and compressor for an air horn around the office and am thinking about using it for on-board air plumbed into some switches I found online so I can quickly change ride height from in the cab. The max this compressor will do is 150PSI but the tank it has with it should make the 1.3 CFM compressor a little less useless. I read in a different forum that 110PSI should get you back to the correct ride height so I think its a go in my mind. Suggestions welcome!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001F12LZA/ref=ox_sc_act_image_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## 5558man

Anyone know if the part number for the mounting plates for a boss plow an 09 jeep wrangler, the plates that lower the plow mount to make it even with the ground?


----------



## theplowmeister

Did you go to the Boss plow match tab and do they make a mount for the 09 Jeep? If not its a custom mount. That is what I did. I modified a ford F350 mount.


----------



## 5558man

Boss has a mount for this jeep. My question is that knowing I need to lower the mount, is there a place to buy the plates that drop the plow mount a couple of inches?


----------



## theplowmeister

5558man said:


> Boss has a mount for this jeep. My question is that knowing I need to lower the mount, is there a place to buy the plates that drop the plow mount a couple of inches?


there are not enough jeeps that are lifted that want to plow t make it worthwhile for a Co. to design, manufacture, inventory, advertize, and ship what is basicly a custom mount. take the mount and plow to a GOOD welding shop and have them modified it.


----------



## 2006Rubi

Got the alternator installed and it was basically a drop in. Had to file the mount slightly to get it to fit nicely and had to chop allot of the connector housing off so will be looking for the actual connector to splice on later. Air shocks this week after I do some touch up paint to the frame. Anyone have a rotating beacon to recommend? I like the look of plowmeisters if anyone knows the brand I would appreciate it.

(first post on the below link)
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/the-plowmeister-gets-new-jeep.157560/page-3


----------



## 2006Rubi

Found this one by Grote, about 8" diameter and 8" high, its not LED so sucks down about 6 amps. looks like the winner @ $100

https://www.grainger.com/product/GROTE-Strobe-Light-2FDL7


----------



## dieselss

That light is huge.

Imo try and find something smaller or cheaper


----------



## theplowmeister

It might be huge but it is VISIBLE much better than LED strobes. Thats why I have them (actually I use the 4 light rotary with 3 bulbs in them).


----------



## 2006Rubi

Found a deal for a 6' 9" fisher MM2 package with push plates and electrical for 2K. Looks like it was just serviced and appears good condition. Can I make this work or do I want the full 7.5' plow?


----------



## theplowmeister

If your going to plow for $ a 6.5 plow aint big enough. When you angle the plow the path it will clear is not as wide as the jeep track is. Meaning you will drive over the snow your plow is pushing to the side. And then if you go around any corner while plowing you will just drive over snow. leaves a messy looking job.


----------



## 2006Rubi

Did not see this before but you are definitely right the thing looks pretty small. Ended up getting everything for $1600. I figured I would get the smaller one and can use the 7.5' one that my work has when needed. was about to pay $1000 bucks for the push plates and electrical from stork so figured I could always resell the plow. Got the front air shocks on and they are working great just have to do the rear. Hopefully getting the electrical and push plates on tonight. I ordered a new rear defrost grid from frost fighter, looks legit but will let you know


----------



## 2006Rubi




----------



## theplowmeister

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 2006Rubi




----------



## dt5150

nice! i came across one just like that on craigslist a week or so ago, in maine i think, for $2k, but it sold right away. guy bought his daughter an 05 but didn't need the plow. 

is that a 6'8 or so?


----------



## 2006Rubi

dt5150 said:


> nice! i came across one just like that on craigslist a week or so ago, in maine i think, for $2k, but it sold right away. guy bought his daughter an 05 but didn't need the plow.
> 
> is that a 6'8 or so?


THis is that exact plow haha not a great ride from boston and yes it is about 6'8"


----------



## dt5150

damn you! i was gonna buy that!! 
nice find man, that thing looked cherry Thumbs Up


----------



## 2006Rubi

dt5150 said:


> damn you! i was gonna buy that!!
> nice find man, that thing looked cherry Thumbs Up


Would you be interested in buying it? I found a 7.5' plow that will work better for me. I just spent the time to mount everything and it all works great but will remove it all if you can pick it up in the next day or so.


----------



## dt5150

yeah maybe, but not right away. spent all my cash on the jeep i just bought! 
were you looking at that fisher ht in n. attleboro?


----------



## 2006Rubi

yeah I was going to buy it if you would take this one off my hands


----------



## dt5150

i'm afraid i can't bud.. i'd like to, but like i said, blew my wad on the jeep. check out the thread i put up a little while ago.

by the way, there's also a snow-way 7.5 with down pressure in vt for about 2k. no mounts though (about $750)


----------



## dt5150

2 of em actually.

https://vermont.craigslist.org/pts/d/76-sno-way-plow-for-sale/6374449425.html
https://vermont.craigslist.org/pts/d/sno-way-75-ft-plow/6339860699.html


----------



## Bison

I just put a Fisher HT on my 2015 as a sort of back up to my truck. I like the looks and weight but it does look fragile next to my 8' plow.


----------



## 2006Rubi

Hey Plowmeister I just got a quote for $6,900 general liability to 1 million... Is this what you are paying? If not can you send me info on your provider, way more than I expected. Than you


----------



## DieselSlug

Nice rig.

We currently have a 12 JKU I’m contemplating on slapping a plow on.

However I’m trying to work out a deal with my boss on a 99 TJ with frame rot hole that will be detonated plower/weekend rig.


----------



## 2006Rubi

So I am actually getting some jobs this year and am starting to look at 7.5 fisher plows. I have a pretty good deal on a 7.5 SD but wanted to see if anyone wanted to talk me into the HD, I am still running the air shocks and had no issue with the 6.5 sd plow. Is there any real advantage to carrying that extra weight for the extra blade height/strength on my jeep?


----------



## FordFisherman

Any tire rub with the 33’s?


----------



## 2006Rubi

FordFisherman said:


> Any tire rub with the 33's?


Yeah a little bit on the lower control arm, you can just toss a few washers in the stops but I just deal with it and don't cut the wheel all the way.


----------



## theplowmeister

2006Rubi said:


> So I am actually getting some jobs this year and am starting to look at 7.5 fisher plows. I have a pretty good deal on a 7.5 SD but wanted to see if anyone wanted to talk me into the HD, I am still running the air shocks and had no issue with the 6.5 sd plow. Is there any real advantage to carrying that extra weight for the extra blade height/strength on my jeep?


its not the height that matters but the width. With your current plow when you angle it your tires are wider than the plow. Ive used the fisher 7.5 RD (fisher now calls the old RD the HD) for 30 years. Great plow!


----------



## theplowmeister

PS Get some REAL snow tires.


----------

